# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Installing TV Antenna Masts through tiled roof

## JB1

As per the subject, any tips on Installing TV Antenna Masts through tiled roof? 
I just want to make sure it 1) doesn't leak, 2) stable and 3) doesn't crack the tiles? 
Also recommendations on kits or where to get the purchase in Melbourne? 
While we are at it, any recommendations on the antenna? 
Reason why it can't be installed inside the roof cavity is that I have installed sissalation. 
PS- I didn't want to install the mast against the wall as it's a polystyrene wall.

----------


## SirOvlov

Eve mount? Thats what I always used to all the time... Off of the facia, reinforced if needed. If you can't do that you will need to do it the same as a flute

----------


## JB1

If it has hardwood fascia yes I would. 
Unfortunately it has a colorbond fascia. 
Can it still be mounted on a colorbond fascia?  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## SirOvlov

Yeah you can on a cb facia, hard but possible. 
You need to cut a nice piece of timber, treated pine is fine, as long a lenght as you can fit in and centered where you want to mount. make sure you pre drill all the holes as it makes it a whole lot easier... remembering to drill a hole for the rg6 cable...  
I can give more info tonight if need.

----------


## JB1

Hi, 
Has anyone used one of these before?   
It screws into the rafter and the mast is vertical to the gutters so no  need to drill/cut tiles, therefore IMO less likelihood/hassles of leaks  etc. 
I'll bolt in to the rafter rather than screw it in.   Antenna Gutter Mount 1.7m - OzSat

----------


## METRIX

Personally I don't like the look or any antenna hanging off the gutter or fascia they ruin the clean lines of the house and tend to get covered in cobwebs, and bent with strong winds, when we move any antennas the guys put them in the middle of the off side of the roof so they cannot be seen easily from the street etc. 
They use a flexible rubber boot with an aluminium square base which can be formed to the shape of the tiles and siliconed down, we havent had a leak complaint yet. 
You can get them in various sizes from Green shed, or Plumbing suplliers 
They are same as the ones Roof Extenda use for their brackets, we have not had any leaks with these as well  Roof Extenda - Shade Sail Anchor - Roof Extenda Pty Ltd

----------


## SirOvlov

They can look ugly eve mounted but as always, out of street view so is it a big deal? Same with fox dishes too. As long as you use the solid pole and not the split, it wont bend in strong wind. Never mount off a gutter Itself! 
That other mount (off beam) works well too, can be a pain to get the tiles to sit perfectly flat but works. 
Never used the Roof Extenda, looks good but maybe a little over engineered for the job.

----------


## JB1

I'll mount it on the side of the house and you won't be able to see it from the street as I'm building a house in front of an existing house. The driveway will be on the other side of the block (from where the antenna will be mounted). 
As the top floor is smaller than the ground floor, it won't be noticable from the side either, you will be able to see it if you look directly up, but should be not noticable. 
I'll also buy a small antenna. 
It will also save me climbing up on the roof! Haha    
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

> Hi, 
> Has anyone used one of these before? 
> It screws into the rafter and the mast is vertical to the gutters so no  need to drill/cut tiles, therefore IMO less likelihood/hassles of leaks  etc. 
> I'll bolt in to the rafter rather than screw it in.   Antenna Gutter Mount 1.7m - OzSat

  Yep, they're fine... Used roofing screws instead of coach bolts. Make sure it sits snug under the tile when they go back together... been back to many a tech installs to see they've not put the tiles back properly.. Also Make sure you leave a drip loop at the bottom of the pole as well so the water runs off the cable onto the roof and not into the roof.

----------


## JB1

Great to know they work well. 
I would definitely put the tiles back properly as I will do a proper job. 
I was thinking of using a 1-1.5mm metal plate pre-drilled on the one side of the pine and using s/s bolts, washers and nuts and clamp the pine between the bracket and metal bracket. 
It may be overkill but I'm sure it's stronger than self tapping roofing screws. 
Great tip about the loop, it never occurred to me, but great idea- like having a loop for the electrical cable for aquarium heaters. 
I'll cable tie the cable down so the loop can't be pulled tight.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

> They can look ugly eve mounted but as always, out of street view so is it a big deal? Same with fox dishes too. As long as you use the solid pole and not the split, it wont bend in strong wind. Never mount off a gutter Itself! 
> That other mount (off beam) works well too, can be a pain to get the tiles to sit perfectly flat but works. 
> Never used the Roof Extenda, looks good but maybe a little over engineered for the job.

  The quote for Roof extsnda brackets was only referencing the rubber boot they use, not the bracket itself, it is the same boot as the ones our guys use when sealing a roof protrusion, ie TV antenna, Stin Pipe etc. 
Regards

----------


## SirOvlov

> The quote for Roof extsnda brackets was only referencing the rubber boot they use, not the bracket itself, it is the same boot as the ones our guys use when sealing a roof protrusion, ie TV antenna, Stin Pipe etc. 
> Regards

  Ah, ok, thats cool!

----------


## JB1

Ok, a bit of an update. 
Installed the product quoted earlier. 
The angle of the bracket was should have been more angled for a 22.5 deg pitch roof but managed to install it with the roof tile not 100% flat. The tile lifts up a tiny bit, however should be weatherproof. 
The antenna is noticeable when looking up from the backyard, you can't see if from any window.   
Overall it's a good products. Hopefully I connected the F connector correctly and antenna pointing in the right direction. 
I like the fact I didn't have cut the tile and risk leaks or breaking the tiles 
I didn't test it, nor have a signal tester, so I pointed in the same direction as other houses. 
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## SirMe

Hi, 
Sorry to bump into this thread. 
I want to move my antenna which is currently on a steel pole that bolted to the side of the brickwall. I want to move it over on top of the tiled roof area so whe birds do their business it lands on the roof rather than the concrete floor. 
So my question is where can I purchase a *rafter kit* for *tiled roof* that come with coloured lead to suit the roof. 
Should I be looking for anything special in terms of teh product and do I require certain tools. I would like to use my current pool or do I need to buy a certain rafter type of pole. :Biggrin:  
I would like to also install a Sat Dish and get it ready for when I due to connect the unit so I would like some kind of rafter kit for this as well. The location of this does not have any eaves on teh property so I would like it not to overhand and sit over the roof area. I already have a Sat Dish Steel Pole unit from my old foxtel days can this be used? 
Thanks in advanced for your help....... :Biggrin:

----------


## SirMe

bump... anyone can help out here.....

----------


## SirOvlov

Just look at Hills website under roof mounts... 
I hate to be this guy but if you may want to get an installer to do it. not to be rude but you can find a whole lot with just a quick google search... tile roof mounts... and if you dont have any crimpers and other tools, it will probably be cheaper to get someone.

----------


## Rustynuts67

I have done this before. Mount the pole and be carful with the measurements as to where the pole will go through the tile, line it up with the middle of a tile, drill a hole a bit larger than the pole in the roof tile.  and slide the tile over the pole. Put all the tiles back and silastic the small gape around the pole and tile. You can get a masonry hole saw or use a metal hole saw and throw it away after you drill the hole.

----------


## METRIX

> I have done this before. Mount the pole and be carful with the measurements as to where the pole will go through the tile, line it up with the middle of a tile, drill a hole a bit larger than the pole in the roof tile.  and slide the tile over the pole. Put all the tiles back and silastic the small gape around the pole and tile. You can get a masonry hole saw or use a metal hole saw and throw it away after you drill the hole.

  That's a really great way to end up with a leak in your roof, silicon is not the way to do this, you need a proper flashing placed over the junction of the pole to tile, one that runs up and under the next row of tiles is the best, same as you would for any protrusion through the roof.

----------

